# Amplificador Mosfet 60/90w



## Tomasito (Abr 25, 2008)

Bueno, estoy por hacerme una etapa de potencia, y de tantas que ví, me gustó esta:
http://www.redcircuits.com/Page100.htm


Tiene una potencia de 60w @ 8Ω y 90w @ 4Ω.
Distorsión bajísima:


> Total harmonic distortion @ 1KHz:
> 1W 0.003% 10W 0.006% 20W 0.01% 40W 0.013% 60W 0.018%
> Total harmonic distortion @10KHz:
> 1W 0.005% 10W 0.02% 20W 0.03% 40W 0.06% 60W 0.09%


Respuesta desde los 30Hz hasta los 20KHz a -1dB
Y sensibilidad de 1Vrms para una salida de 58Wrms

Según el autor, se puede aumentar la alimentación a +/- 50v y obtener hasta 100Wrms @ 8Ω


Bueno, diganme, ¿qué opinan?

Yo por lo pronto estoy diseñando el PCB que creo que no me va a tomar mucho más tiempo.

Ah, y los Mosfet de potencia son relatívamente baratos, menos de 6 dolares los dos.




Salu2!


----------



## juanma (Abr 30, 2008)

Como estas Drix? Te comento que yo arme el otro en un Protoboard, el que no tiene el LED (pero es casi igual, solo que menos potencia) y no me anduvose calentaron muchisimo los MOSFET... Por lo que vi, ese circuito esta en muchas paginas y hasta hay fotos de uno armado que se las encuentro te las facilito.

Si llegas a tener mejores resultados que yo, publicalo, asi tambien lo armo. Y tambien el PCB!

Saludos y exito


----------



## luki_91 (May 26, 2008)

Parece un lindo amplificador, bastante completo. El THD lo dice todo, es de excelente calidad, con unos buenos parlantes debe sonar de maravilla, estoy viendo yo también para armarlo, espero que te funcione bien. Si tenes el PCB subilo asi lo podemos ver todos. Suerte.


----------



## palomo (May 26, 2008)

ops: Hola amigo DriX perdon por mi ignorancia a que te refieres con *VOLUMETRO espero que puedas sacarme de dudas de antemano gracias
*


----------



## cronos (May 26, 2008)

el vumetro, son los leds que tiene el estereo, te da idea  de la potencia, entre mas subes el volumen encienden mas leds de la barra de tu estereo,. para que te sauqes de duda tu mismo busca en el foro "vumetro" y te apareceran muchos.


saludos


----------



## maxep (May 28, 2008)

una consulta veo que somos de arg. que costo tiene el amplificador me interesa muchisimo. los transformador que precio estan?


----------



## lampaculos (Jun 10, 2009)

Hola gente, alguien armo este amplificador?, me gusto el circuito, pero quiero saber si a alguien le funciono


Saludos


----------

